# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Finding out wire fees

## jgombos

Suppose you want to wire some money. Is there a way to definitively find out how much money will arrive at the destination, prior to sending it? 

Assume the currency is the same.. I know currency conversions make it impossible to find out in advance what will show up at the other end.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Suppose you want to wire some money. Is there a way to definitively find out how much money will arrive at the destination, prior to sending it? 
> 
> Assume the currency is the same.. I know currency conversions make it impossible to find out in advance what will show up at the other end.


It's funny, but each bank seems to take a fee along the way...

----------

